# SENTRA DOOR PROBLEMS!



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

so yea...i got a 89 sentra.....2 door......problem is.....those two doors are messed up....i think the hinges are messed up or somethin....because when i open the door....they drop like 1/2 to 1 inch......then to close the door....guess wat...i have to lift the door 1/2 to 1 inch.....either that or just slam the door so it'll do it by itself....but that's gonna mess up the door i think....any idea how i can fix it w/o takin it to a shop?? :dumbass:


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Get ahold of your local nissan dealer this is a dealer only part to my knowledge and get a set of door hinge pin repair kits they are about 40 each believe prices may vary do to geographic location (my disclaimer  ) they will be interesting at best to install be sure to get yourself a haynes manual before you do it I believe it will be easier to have the fenders off when you do this i may be wrong. The problem is that you have a car that is 16 years old (finally old enough to drive itself) and the hinges are getting old both my recent nissans have had the problem with the drivers door only but my 82 I had last year all four worked great but it only had 87,000 miles when I got my hands on it.


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> Get ahold of your local nissan dealer this is a dealer only part to my knowledge and get a set of door hinge pin repair kits they are about 40 each believe prices may vary do to geographic location (my disclaimer  ) they will be interesting at best to install be sure to get yourself a haynes manual before you do it I believe it will be easier to have the fenders off when you do this i may be wrong. The problem is that you have a car that is 16 years old (finally old enough to drive itself) and the hinges are getting old both my recent nissans have had the problem with the drivers door only but my 82 I had last year all four worked great but it only had 87,000 miles when I got my hands on it.


do the hinges just come off the car?.....if so,....how about my local junkyard nd stuff.....the hinges dont seem soo big....i can probably pocket 'em....but i wasn't sure it was the hinges....oh yea.......well....wat's included in the hinge pin repair kit?....JUST the hinge pin?....lol...i hope not....well....yea...i'll be waitin for the reply....thx in advance tho....


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

the hinges do not come off of the car or those doors. You need to get 2 new hinge pins, and 4 bushings for each door. I've had to do them on both of my cars. There is a clip that holds the pins in place, take those off, tap the pins out, and the door will pretty much fall off. It really helps if you have someone there to lend a hand. then you basically just hammer the old bushings out, new ones in, and put her all back together. Once you see how tiny the bushings are, you'll understand why they wear out. Make sure you keep them lubed. My local Nissan dealer tells me that back in the day, there was a company here that used B12's as courier vehicles, and he has actually seen pins break and doors literally fall off.


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> the hinges do not come off of the car or those doors.
> 
> 
> > actually.....they DO come off the body of the car......i went to junkyard today...nd i just took the two bolts that attach each hinge to the car....nnd after they were all out...all i had to do was push the door down a lil....nd it came all off.....i thot it would be easier to get to the pins like that......but it didn't work....those pins were stuck on TIGHT!.....even with a hammer.....no dice.....


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i found it best to heat soak those pins before knocking them out. Im sure youll find it too.. just take a torch.. blow it real good than drop a glass of water to cool it down fast and knock. it will move first shot after that.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

erixpulsar said:


> astreamk1 said:
> 
> 
> > the hinges do not come off of the car or those doors.
> ...


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

I had my pins replaced, but the replacements only last about 2 yrs and are already sagging again.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

nickthegenius said:


> I had my pins replaced, but the replacements only last about 2 yrs and are already sagging again.


If it's too late, the pins wear through the bushing and starts to wear the hinge. Which allows cancer to accelerate around the bushing. Then it's time to replace the hinge and bushings.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

in my 90 I just replaced the bushings got them from the dealer they were cheap, I also heard somewhere that the pins /bushing from a nissan truck are the same but not positive on that, I used a ( I think it's called ) a drift punch to knock out the pins and doing it by my self I rested the rear of the door on a bucket.


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

Popkorn said:


> If it's too late, the pins wear through the bushing and starts to wear the hinge. Which allows cancer to accelerate around the bushing. Then it's time to replace the hinge and bushings.


..........eep


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i would think nissan makes an oversized bushing kit like i used once on my older topaz... have you called them to verify that ??


----------

